# Taro's Fluval Spec!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

NEW PICTURES ON REPLY POST BELOW! UPDATED SEP 18TH 2011
-----
i'm pretty proud of my idea at 130am so i thought i would mark my first tank journal post. this is a fluval spec for my betta toborat (tarobot spelt backwards). he's a crowntail i picked up from IPU richmond earlier this week. a lot of people have had the issue with the water flow being too fast with the spec so my solution is to not use the tube that connected the water pump up and onto the front of the tank and just let it run on it's own in the back.

1. original setup with an attemp to cover the output with driftwood but still proved to be too fast for bettas. hornwort+marimo+blue betta that sadly died from swim bladder disease earlier this week.










2. the current setup with the tube disconnected but water pump running. my genius idea this late at night was to stuff java vern into cactus wood! this allows the javafern to be attached to something without threads or fishing lines or glu and allows water to travel through it as well! i hope it works out! java fern+crowntail betta. debating on whether i should have mossballs in as well but not sure if it'll overcrowd the tank.










Closer up pictures of the java fern and cactus wood!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great idea!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for java fern in cactus wood, I did that over a year ago and it worked out great, once it fills in it looks much better!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Updated!

Betta Spec









Cherry Spec


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you get another Spec, or evict the betta from it?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i have 2 total. first blue betta died ><


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice setups, great idea with planting the cactuswood! Nano tanks are very cool, more and more people using them for bettas.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Jen, This nano is coming along great


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got my spec today! Did you find a drastic difference when you removed the tubing regarding flow rate? I was thinking of putting my betta in there, but the flow looks very strong on mine. Any other new tricks to report?


----------

